# Amazing Sea shell



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 17, 2011)

Today I cleaned off my desk and this blank was one of the things I found 
under the clutter. 
A Paua Abalone blank made by one of the members here "KensPens".
It's on a black titanium/rhodium Lotus fountain pen with a polished Bock nib.
As always all comments welcome.


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Nov 17, 2011)

Super classy!  Looks great!


----------



## JF36 (Nov 17, 2011)

WOW that is the best looking pen I have ever seen. I want it. You did an amazing job creating that masterpiece. I love the look of the Paua Abalone.


----------



## MarkD (Nov 17, 2011)

That's a PURDY pen!


----------



## paintspill (Nov 17, 2011)

well i'm going to clean off my desk right now and see if i can find one too.


----------



## Gofer (Nov 17, 2011)

You have some incredible colors in that pen Roy, all I ever find is scraps and little plastic bagies when I clean up.

Bruce


----------



## bitshird (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome Roy. Can't say much beyond that!!!


----------



## glycerine (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow!  That is somethin' else!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nlce Roy


----------



## Toni (Nov 17, 2011)

THAT is one AMAZING pen!!! LOVE IT BATMAN!!  Great photos too!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 17, 2011)

Beautiful Roy! Next time you need to clean up...I'll be right over. Maritime law counts in most workshops right :wink::tongue::biggrin:

Everytime I clean up I just find more junk I meant to throw away...:beat-up:


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 17, 2011)

Beautiful pen Roy. Love that Abalone.


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ooohhhhhh!  Very nice Roy!


----------



## hewunch (Nov 17, 2011)

Why can't I find stuff like that?!?


----------



## johncrane (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice find Roy! beautiful blank and pen.


----------



## PenPal (Nov 17, 2011)

Roy,

Your Pen was made to sound happenstance however it is Brilliant, the kit frames the abstract colours superbly, to me it has an Eastern mystecism emphasised by the Titanium Rhodium plating held in by the intricate detail of the centre and end bands shaded in grey providing beginning and end by repetition.

Something to write home with for a long time to come with pride. Kens created Abalone Blank technique produced that one off blank, you obtained it and produced a winner albeit from a certain obscurity, this happens, well found, acted apon.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Nov 17, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, I think that is one of the better pens I've seen on here. Thanks for sharing that one!!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 17, 2011)

Roy - why would you allow something that good looking to get lost on your desk? Oh I know you were looking at it getting thoughts on which kit to put it on then Dee called you for dinner. After dinner was desert and after desert was a cocktail. Next thing you know you are snoozing in the LazyBoy. Forgot all about it didn't ya. Next time give me a holler and I will come clean your desk for you.  :biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 17, 2011)

Geeze, perhaps if you cleaned up enough you might find that stash of War bonds you tucked away for a rainy day! 

Stunning pen.  I tried making a few of those but kept cracking the blanks so gave up and moved on.  I should have kept trying!


----------



## boxerman (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow one very nice pen.


----------



## ossaguy (Nov 17, 2011)

That's the prettiest pen I've ever seen!




Steve


----------



## Curly (Nov 18, 2011)

You do nice work Roy, and so does Ken. :wink:


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 18, 2011)

That's a great looking pen.


----------



## bluwolf (Nov 18, 2011)

Man, that is sharp. I'd know if something like that was in my shop...


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 18, 2011)

Roy,
That is one sweet looking pen.


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 18, 2011)

Roy:  Would you come to Indy, and clean off my desk?  If you find a Pen like that, we'll have a Dance.  B U T full!!!


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 18, 2011)

paintspill said:


> well i'm going to clean off my desk right now and see if i can find one too.


 

Find me one too!





The coloring is off-the-charts!  Get fit-n-finish too!!!



Scott (where is my desk) B


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 18, 2011)

Stunning pen and blank I love it!!


I need one two, three of those blanks!!


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 18, 2011)

Beautiful!

I just cleaned my 2 desks........didn't find a thing


----------



## ttpenman (Nov 18, 2011)

That is one gorgeous pen.  Hard to put into words but has to be one of the nicest I've seen in some time.  I've made a few pretty nice pens over the years but when I see some of the stuff that shows up on this site it makes my pens look like I carved them out of a 2x4 with a dull jack knife.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## thewishman (Nov 18, 2011)

Wowwy wow wow! That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## kenspens (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks roy for doing such a wonderfull job  and to all the nice comments everyone is so kind!! some of the greatest craftsmen artists and ppl are on this site!!
i cant wait till you do the paua shell emporer blanks!!!!!

sincerely,
ken brown
kenspens


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 22, 2011)

You got me there..it's definitely amazing!


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 23, 2011)

you lose better lookin blanks than I have ever owned.  Amazing looking blank.


----------



## Peninhandrjg (Nov 23, 2011)

That is truly Amazing.......


----------

